# Netzteil Poweranschluss passt nicht auf Motherboard



## Nanaki (13. November 2003)

Hi,
ich habe mir vor kurzer Zeit das Netzteil "350 Watt ATX 12V 1.3" von "be quiet!" gekauft und heute kam mein neues Motherboard "Asus PC-DL Deluxe".

Ich habe nun das Problem, dass das Motherboard einen 24-pin Poweranschluss und einen 8-pin 12V Poweranschluss hat, wobei das Netzteil nur einen 20-pin Poweranschluss und einen 4-pin 12V Poweranschluss besitzt. 

Habe ich nun das falsche Netzteil zu diesem Motherboard gekauft oder was stimmt da nicht?

Lord_of_Vampire


----------



## Sinac (13. November 2003)

Hö? Das ist doch alles Standard! Du hast bei ATX immer den 20 Poligen Stecker füf Strom auf Mainboard und meinstends noch zusätzlich entweder nen 4poligen quardatischen oder nen normalen Anschluss wie auch für HDDs etc. auf Board!?


----------



## Nanaki (13. November 2003)

Dass das alles Standart wäre, dachte ich mir vor dem Kauf auch, ist anscheinend aber nicht so ganz ^^.

Hier ein kleines Bild vom Motherboard:


----------



## Sinac (13. November 2003)

Hehe, das ist ja auch n Board für Dual Prozis, haste mal ins Handbuch geschaut oder bei google gschaut ob du was dazu findest?
Hab sowas aber auch echt noch nie gesehn, echt strange!


----------



## Nanaki (13. November 2003)

Vielleicht hätte ich mich doch etwas früher informieren sollen, das in Server-Mainboards großteils oder auch immer 24-pin Poweranschlüsse verwendet werden  
Aber jetzt hab ich auch mal wieder was neues dazugelernt 

Nur ist die Auswahl bei so einem Netzteil nicht allzu groß.
Ich tendiere da gerade eher zu der Firma "enermax", da ich mal gelesen hatte, das die eine gute Qualtät haben.
Was haltet ihr von der Firma? oder welche Firma könntet ihr mir empfehlen?


----------



## Whizzly (19. November 2003)

Hi,
also Enermax kann man uneingeschränkt empfehlen, meiner Meinung nach...
Ich selbst hab 2 Levicom Netzteile, und auch hier kann ich nur eine Empfehlung aussprechen  

schönen tag noch 

whizzly


----------



## Nanaki (19. November 2003)

Schon zu spät ^^
Das Enermax Netzteil kam heute mit der Post 
Aber bisher bin ich mal sehr zufrieden.


----------

